# upgrading kernel

## steelrose

i have a problem while upgrading from gentoo r5 kernel to r7.i go to r7 directory trying both make menuconfig and make mrproper +make menuconfig ,following the instructions in installation guide and when i reboot and type uname -r the result is that i have gentoo r5.can anybody help me to fix this?

----------

## Naan Yaar

Did you copy the kernel to /boot and set it up in grub?

----------

## steelrose

yes i copy the kernel in boot but i didnt edit grub.i thought that grub see the change automatically.how can i edit grub?

----------

## Jowilly

Did you mount /boot before copying bzImage over ?

If /boot is not mounted you don't copy it to the boot partition, but to the /boot dir on / , so grub will not see it as it is not there.

----------

## Naan Yaar

You need to add a new section in the file: /boot/grub/menu.lst.  If your original file looks like this:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=My example Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

You would need to add a new stanza like this the end of the file:

title=My new kernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/<name_of_new_kernel_image> root=/dev/hda3

You can change the "default" entry to 1 for convenience in order to boot the second (new) kernel - assuming you had only one kernel available for booting before your kernel recompile.

----------

## crahen2

But what do you do so that the r7 kernel is visible to portage (or for other updated apps in general)? For me, emerege search linux only shows the v5 kernel.

----------

## Jowilly

emerge rsync

Also, try kportagemaster, a nice gui for kde. It automatically unmasks the ebuilds.

portagemaster should be the shell version, never tried it; does anyone have some experience with it ?

----------

## AutoBot

 *Jowilly wrote:*   

> emerge rsync
> 
> Also, try kportagemaster, a nice gui for kde. It automatically unmasks the ebuilds.
> 
> portagemaster should be the shell version, never tried it; does anyone have some experience with it ?

 

Actually portagemaster is a java implementation of portage, very nice tool for looking to see whats available anyway.

----------

## Naan Yaar

Try "emerge -s gentoo".  It shows up in sys-kernel/gentoo-sources.

[quote="crahen2"]But what do you do so that the r7 kernel is visible to portage (or for other updated apps in general)? For me, emerege search linux only shows the v5 kernel.[/quote]

----------

## AutoBot

Do this:

```

# clean rsync

emerge rsync --clean

# make sure portage is going to install r7

emerge -p gentoo-sources

# if all is ok above

emerge gentoo-sources

# change the symlink

ln -sf /usr/src/your-kernel-version /usr/src/linux

```

----------

